# 2011 Bordatlas



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

For those that like to be first in the queue :wink:

The 2011 Bordatlas is available to preorder online for €25.80 inc p&p.
It goes into print Nov 2010 and they expect to start despatching copies on 19 Nov.

http://www.verlagshop.de/BORDATLAS-2011

http://tinyurl.com/2vo8mfg

Pete


----------

